# [ODMP] California Department of Justice - Bureau of Narcotic Enforcement, California ~ September 24,



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

A Special Agent Supervisor with the California Department of Justice - Bureau of Narcotic Enforcement was killed in the line of duty on September 24, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17880*


----------

